

Ask HN: Donation-ware Developers OSS or otherwise, how much do you usually make? - bobosha

More specifically how much do you usually take in from donations on software that you give away free. Are the amounts sufficient to sustain yourselves comfortably? or barely defrays the costs?
======
benologist
[https://www.gittip.com/](https://www.gittip.com/)

I don't know if this is representative but you'd probably want some other
source of income (eg consulting on your project).

